# Valve cover torque specs



## Hmorgan (Nov 25, 2017)

Could someone please let me know where I can find the valve cover torque specs for a 2011 Buick Enclave CXL 2WD 3.6L thanks?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

89 inch pounds and start from the center and work your way out in a circle. :vs_cool:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Make sure your torque wrench reads INCH pounds, not foot pounds!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

For sure , use the correct torque wrench, Those valve cover bolts are easily snapped, and then you have new problems. 

INCH POUNDS ONLY 



ED


----------



## Hmorgan (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks guys or maybe a gal you never know, so that converts to roughly 7.4 lbs much appreciated 👍🏻!!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

To repeat: if your wrench reads ft-lb, DO NOT USE IT, DO NOT CONVERT IN-LB TO FT-LB. Get the proper wrench that will do inch-pounds.


----------

